# VPN over GPRS



## geraldv (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi ALL

i would like your help on VPN to work over GPRS on my i mate JAQ running (Win Mob PC ver 5.1.422),

the issue is that VPN connection drops while GPRS connection remains active, when i try to use the VPN connection (eg. HTTP..)
It is very much appreciated your support in this regard

Gerald


----------

